# Insecticide



## Lestah (Mar 30, 2004)

My mom had the whole house spraying with insecticide. i told her its bad for my tanks right so she told me to just cover my tanks with plastic. so i did. when i returned home, 7 of my feeders died! floating on top of the water. so i checked my P and FH tanks and found an oily film in both. so i got a bucket and scooped out all the water from the top of the tank. i think the oily film is gone. do u think my P's and FH's will survive and what should i put in the tank to make it safe again? i need ur help... tnx in advance.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2004)

Yikes! I don't know for sure, but maybe if you put fresh carbon in your filter you could get more of it out of your water.


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

OMG&#8230; I have never heard of that kind of poisoning. Perhaps what I would do for standard poisoning may help. I did have some piraya get poisoned. This is what I did..

Carbon and zeolite media in the filtration. And small daily water changes. I do large water changes, but if your fish aren't accustomed to large changes, then small ones will work.

Try 15% to 20% daily water changes for a week, and keep the filters running. Try as hard as you can to keep the temperature constant, and use a chlorine chloramine remover. You don't want any added stress to result in ick. Find out the type of insecticide used. Perhaps there are some medias that may quicken the removal. Chemicals such as that may have done damage to the fish. It is really uncertain, because fish don't get the analysis people do. But there is a chance the fish could be sterile. Goldfish are generally hardier than piranhas. If it killed goldfish, there is a good possibility there was some damage done to you piranhas. Watch them very closely. Other than slowly replacing all the water with fresh, water and filtration to remove impurities, I am lost on what else you can do.

I hope your fish pull through and have no permanent damage done

PS I'm not trying to scare you about the possible damage to the fish. Just large quatities of pesticiede on most animals has a long time effect. But we are uncertain of the quantity the fish were exposed to , and the chemical composition.


----------



## Lestah (Mar 30, 2004)

No they werent goldfish... carp actually. i think the reason why they died is bcuz carp tends to draw oxygen from the surface of the water right? so thats how they died. anyway, tnx for the suggestion, i changed my filter medais and carbon. did a 15% water change, and put in some anti chlorine. i hope they dont die on me... i lvoe my p's too much! if they do... the insecticide company better buy me new P's! bcuz they garanteed me that the chemicals used is harmless to fish!... anyways, tnx!


----------



## rufus (Jan 6, 2004)

water changes and carbon is your best bet.


----------



## Piranha_Adept (Feb 11, 2004)

How are you fish??? Are they ok??? I am really curious to if they are ok


----------



## Lestah (Mar 30, 2004)

Well... they are ok and still active... ravished a large carp feeder. i guess my problem is solved. tnx for the help guys.


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

I had tons of carpenter anys all in my tank and all over it like seriosuly 15 at a time. It was so sick. My mom sprayed and i put plastic over my tank for 3 days. now there back again my mom sprayed but this time i didnt put the plastic on. If a ant got the spray on it and went in my aquarium would my fish die. It is a 55 gal. Im not worried about over spray just what the ants bring into the tank.


----------

